# Dune Buggy stuck on high speed



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

Paul J said:


> I posted this under the intro heading so sorry if I've done that wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance. I have a bit of electrical knowledge and I'm new to electric cars.
> 
> ...


not enough information. do you have a speed switch? What happens when you turn it on in first gear?


----------

